# Your longest lasting umbrella???



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got an 15-year old (big-size) umbrella with a Scottish kilt-pattern, that thanks its long life to having personally sewed the outer ends with needle & thread.  

How about yours?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

My golf umbrellas are pretty old, since I don't do rain.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Calgary is a very windy city: umbrellas are pointless. It's fun to walk in a light rain and get (a bit) wet once in a while. My longest-lasting umbrella is likely the one I presently own. I have had it for 25+ years and have barely ever taken it out of the house  Normally men are not often seen with umbrellas hereabouts.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I've had a few golf umbrellas inverted, and therefore rendered useless. I've had the same golf umbrella now for 15 years. As for patio umbrellas? I have to replace them annually.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I didn't actually own an umbrella before I moved to Vancouver. The one I bought when I moved is about 2.5 years old and counting.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I have little use for an umbrella - it doesn't do you much good on a motorbike.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vaneyes said:


> My golf umbrellas are pretty old, since I don't do rain.


LOL. "Not doing rain" is not an option for the Texellians of Friesland


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> LOL. "Not doing rain" is not an option for the Texellians of Friesland


Sorry, the isle of Texel belongs to North Holland, not to that part of the Netherlands where they talk Friesian / Fries, a language understood only by Friesians / Friezen. By the way, 'Fries' has the same roots as the English 'Freeze'. At present, the U.S. & Canada belong to Freezeland, or if you wish: Friesland.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Don't have one. 
I stick to waxcoats.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

brotagonist said:


> Calgary is a very windy city: umbrellas are pointless.


Such a nonsense:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I get a new umbrella every 3-5 years, as far as I remember. This one I've had has at least lasted through college so far, although one metal branch is breaking. Hopefully it will last til I graduate. Risk of _losing _an umbrella is a more important issue at college than it breaking though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I regret I have not kept track of this data. I am such a slacker.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

My umbrella is a pink "breast cancer awareness" umbrella which I purchased 15-20 years ago with the express purpose that the male members of my household would not borrow it and lose it. Several of the arms are held together with paperclips, but it serves its purpose well.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Lunasong said:


> My umbrella is a pink "breast cancer awareness" umbrella which I purchased 15-20 years ago with the express purpose that the male members of my household would not borrow it and lose it. Several of the arms are held together with paperclips, but it serves its purpose well.


I think you were guaranteed they wouldn't borrow it, regardless of design. It is an umbrella. I bought my wife something similar to the clear umbrella Scarlett Johansson carried in Lost in Translation. Now there is an umbrella no man would borrow.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Still have the umbrella I won in a contest on the cruise I took back in 1995.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm as useless at keeping umbrellas as I am in looking after my spectacles - I've mislaid a number of each over the years. The last umbrella I had managed to stay with me for about three years but it was purloined from my local pub a month or so ago after I forgot to take it home with me. It had a fairly distinctive orange motif on a black background so if I see what looks like it being brandished by anyone else then I might make a polite inquiry as to its provenance.


----------

